# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурсы, фестивали для взрослого ансамбля русской песни

## Весик

Кто может помочь в поиске конкурсов и фестивалей на территории России для народного ансамбля русской песни(возраст 18-30 лет)!!!Буду очень признательна!!!
gattina6@mail.ru

----------


## Victorya

Рассказываю только о тех, на которых наш ансамбль неоднократно бывал, думаю, что тебе будет интересно, потому что в глобальнои смысле иы соседи.
Международный праздник "Ночь на Ивана Купалу" Место проведения - Курская область, Глушковский район, с.Званое. Всегда съезжаются коллективы из России, Украины и Белоруссии.Дата 6-7 июля ежегодно.
Международный праздник "Севская частушка". Место проведения - Брянская область, город Севск. Без участия украинских коллективов тоже не помню. Начало - середина июля.
Межрегиональный праздник "Живи, родник, живи!" Место проведения  - Белгородская область, п.Ивня (но здесь больший уклон не на исполнение песен, а на обыгрывание народных игр и забав)
Участники всех мною перечисленных праздников получают дипломы победителей либо участников. Если что-то заинтересует, спрашивай. Отвечу. Удачи в творчестве!

----------


## Весик

*Спасибо за ответ-а можно узнать какие условия на этих фестивалях.А на ближайшее время есть что-нибудь?*

----------


## Victorya

*Весик*,
 Привет! Проезд до места и обратно как правило за свой счет, на месте встретят, накормят, место в конкурсной или концертной программе дадут. "Ночь на Ивана Купалу" на выступление одного коллектива дают от 5 до 15 минут, исполняете песни в народном стиле (обработка и аранжировка любая, можно под живой аккомпанимент, можно минуса, последний год "иностранцы" под плюс шпарят, аш рубахи заворачиваются). Для "Севской частушки" нужно исполнение частушек на заранее заданные темы (нужно иметь Положение о конкурсе на руках).
 О ближайших ничего не слышала, мы охотнее выезжаем летом, а зимой настроение "оседлое"! Удачи в поиске!

----------


## Milya

Здравствуйте! Сообщаем о приёме заявок на летние проекты Фонда.
http://mail.yandex.ru/neo/message?cu...00000610325977

И, напоминаем, что *12 апреля - последний день заявки на участие в Международном конкурсе "КУБОК ЕВРОПЫ"*

*До 15 апреля вы успеваете присоединиться к команде участников фестиваля-конкурса-круиза "Кораблик надежды". Звоните, пишите СРОЧНО!!!*

8 960 883 27 70 пресс-центр (ежедневно)
8(8442) 49-26-75; 49-26-77 (с 8 до 18)

----------


## Весик

Victorya,Milya -*Огромное вам спасибо за ответы в теме!!!Будем выбирать!
*

----------

